# Chasis para amplificador de valvulas



## jordileft (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola! soy un estudiante de electronica i como proyecto de final de carrera estoy construyendo un amplificador valvular para guitarra. No he tenido ningun problema  hasta que he empezado a pensar en el chasis, pues necesito hacerme uno a medida y me esta costando encontrar alguna empresa que me lo haga, alguien sabe de algun sitio en Barcelona donde hagan chasis a medida que no sea excesivamente caro?  se tendrian que hacer agujeros circulares i algunos doblos, similar al que aparece en este link:
http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/popup_image.php?pID=965
Estoy un poco desesperado..
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## santiago (Mar 12, 2009)

1 :de donde sos?

2: anda a cualquier carpinteria metalica y te lo hacen de una patada

3: hacelo vos

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2009)

Comprate un chasis para transistorizados de los que tienen espacio entre la chapa y el piso del gabinete y con una mecha copa de acero SS que las venden los ferreteros y el taladro, lo resolvés en un par de horitas


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2009)

O si no, te vas a un corralón (o como se llamen allá los lugares donde venden materiales de construcción) y buscás entre los perfiles de chapa que se usan para poner Durlock. Seguramente allá le digan de otra manera, son esas placas de yeso que se montan para hacer paredes.

Hay de muchos tamaños y espesores, así que seguramente alguno te va a servir. Es barato y no vas tener problemas para agujerearlo. Incluso podés encontrarlos con y sin textura.

Saludos


----------



## jordileft (Mar 13, 2009)

Gracias por los consejos.

PD: Soy de Barcelona, España


----------

